# curves (on a body)



## airelibre

How do you say a woman has a lot of curves? It can be a straight compliment, as it can be considered sexy (think Kim Kardashian), but may also be a euphemism for someone on the larger side (think Adele).

"Curvy women": (most are in only lingerie) https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...7HsQTTiYCgCQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643

Morfix says חיטובים and that's really not it, since that seems to refer to a more muscular body type, and also in men rather than just women.


----------



## amikama

The word is חמוקיים. 

Another option is קימורים.


----------



## airelibre

אתה מלך! תודה רבה


----------



## amikama

Oh, and also גזרה.

אישה בעלת גזרה נאה/דקה = Kim Kardashian
אישה בעלת גזרה מלאה = Adele

You can also say just בעלת גזרה and it will be understood that the woman has curves.


----------



## airelibre

Thank you!


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> Oh, and also גזרה.


בתור ילדים היו לנו פתגמים כגון: "אשה עם גזרה נאה מחפשת גבר עם גזר נאה"


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> בתור ילדים היו לנו פתגמים כגון: "אשה עם גזרה נאה מחפשת גבר עם גזר נאה"



Is this just absurd, or is it a euphemism?


----------



## Egmont

airelibre said:


> Is this just absurd, or is it a euphemism?


It's a joke based on the similarity between גזרה, a woman's figure, and גזר, which literally means "carrot," representing a man's ...


----------

